# Hotelgutschein per ebay usedom



## 2007woba (27 Mai 2007)

Guten Tag, gibt es eventuell weitere Geschädigte? Ich habe im Juni 2006 drei Hotelgutscheine für *[...]* auf Usedom ersteigert. Vorher habe ich ange-
fragt ob Zeiten im Herbst 06 frei sind, dies wurde zugesagt. Nach der Ersteigerung ist davon keine Rede mehr. Es handelt sich um ein Appartmenthaus mit rd. 16 Zimmer, davon sollen 11 als Doppelzimmer ausgewiesen sein. Sah alles
richtig gut aus. Nun stellt sich heraus, dass wir fühestens 2008 oder 2009
gemeinsam buchen können. Das Haus hat eine 3 monatige Ausschlußzeit vom
Juni-Sept. Wie sich herausstellte, verkaufte der Besitzer in 12 Monaten rund
2700 Gutscheine. Wir können davon ausgehen, in den nächsten beiden Jahren
nicht buchen zu können. Er hat ausgezeichnete Bewertungen, da ich als Ebay-
Kunde nach der Zahlung sofort meinen Gutschein erhalte und ich nur die Abwicklung bis zur Zustellung beurteilen kann. Der Gutschein wird ja erst, wenn
überhaupt eingelöst. Dann ist eine negative Bewertung nicht mehr möglich.Der  
Besitzer reagiert auf meine angestrebte Rückabwicklung mit seiner AGB. Ich bin der Meinung, es handelt sich um arglistige Täuschung, da nicht darauf
hingewiesen wird, dass mit jahrelangen Wartezeiten zu rechnen ist. Solange
arbeitet dieser Besitzer mit meinem und dem Geld gutgläubiger Gutschein-
käufer. Ich könnte schneller rankommen, wenn ich große Zuzahlungen akzeptieren würde. Soll man sowas so laufen lassen?? Ich meine nicht. Er verkauft auch weiterhin ( jetzt jedoch über eine andere Appartmentanlage )
täglich dutzende wertlose Gutscheine. Auf seinem Konto müßten mittlerweile
einige hundertausend Euro Kundengelder liegen.

Wie kommt man aus so einer Nummer raus?   Gruß Wolfgang

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## conair2004 (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Hotelgutschein per ebay usedom*



2007woba schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, es handelt sich um arglistige Täuschung, da nicht darauf
> hingewiesen wird, dass mit jahrelangen Wartezeiten zu rechnen ist.



Ich würde sagen, du kannst den Vertrag durchaus anfechten.
Siehe hier: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/123.html

Allerdings ist es jetzt schon 1 Jahr her seitdem du gekauft hast, somit wird es schwierig werden zu beweisen, dass es sich um arglistige Täuschung handelt.

Auf alle Fälle solltest du dich mal an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden, die beraten dich gerne. Melde den Verkäufer auf alle Fälle dem ebay Support und schildere den Fall! Aber so wie ich ebay kenne, werden die eh nichts machen-zum kotzen! :wall:


----------



## Raimund (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Hotelgutschein per ebay usedom*

Beim Googeln hsbe ich das gefunden:

http://www.ruhrpottforum.de/compute.../22476-ebay-kaeuferschutz-hotelgutschein.html

Vielleicht als Anregung, wenn auch nicht direkt mit Deinem Fall vergleichbar.

MfG
raimund


----------

